# Testing a Zilla



## F16bmathis (Jun 6, 2008)

What is the minimum required for testing to see if a Zilla 1K Hairball works?

Mine was taking a shower as I left my hood open, so I dried it off, but eventually it started acting funny. First it would'nt start with the start key, but would start when I turned the main disconnect switch off. So I'd turn it back on and drive off!!

A couple of weeks ago, I started it, and drove up to my garage (5 feet), turned it off, and it never came on again. It kept blowing the 14V-in fuse. Eventually found the diode had shorted, so it was replaced, the controller is out of the truck and not connected to anything and now the Hairball ERROR light lights up once power is applied to the key input (not start).

Also, it wont connect to HYPERTERMINAL, though Hypertwerminal says its connected, it'll say that even if I dont connect it to the hairball.

I've got a spare throttle pot and main coil which I'll hook up tonight and see if anything happens, but without the hyperterminal connected I'll never know if its in working condition unless I put it in the truck which would require re-wiring (have the Curtis 1231C in now).

If I could only find the shorting plug!


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

tiancai6p7 said:


> 标签:太多的不断在劳碌,欲忘了.......BLOG看法正馈留直言板 About Sina SINA English


I wish I could read that  I guess the translator needs a little help.

major


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

Nah, I read it and all it really says is, "I'm a worthless piece of $#!& spammer." You need to get the B.S. to english translator plug-in.


----------



## F16bmathis (Jun 6, 2008)

Used BING live translator - funny!!! No sense, but funny...


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Boom....


----------

